# vrt fine?



## paulo123 (9 Jul 2011)

Firstly I know i know I've done wrong.

I took a risk and 'seems' I was caught & will deal with the consequences & move on, lesson learnt.

I live & work in the south, pay all my taxes (bar motor tax) in the south.

But, I have a NI license which is a friends address & have had it years, switched my ROI license over. I've no other documentation from NI.

I bought a car in NI over a year ago (nothing flashy 2004 for £4k) & have MOT'd & tax'd it up there. 

Car is reg'd in my name in NI with NI address. Been driving 
down here mostly, but occasionally back and forth visiting.

Any checkpoints, I produce the NI license, show reg cert with NI address, say Im down visiting & waved on.

But, last week, I cycled to work (leaving car parked in drive) and arrived home to see a revenue business card in the letter box, with name / number and "Re VRT on *********)

My plan is to go to go to the Tallaght office first thing Monday morning and see what the story is.

But am just wondering what to expect if anyones ever been in same situation?

Will they accept the Registration Certificate, driving license, insurance and MOT as proof of my living in North or?

Thanks


----------



## thewatcher (9 Jul 2011)

I would say someone reported you and fair play to them, so you haven't a snowball of claiming you live in the north, whatever way you try and swing it, your completely in the wrong and will have to cough up, count yourself lucky you weren't there as they more than likely would have seized the car there and then.


----------



## paulo123 (9 Jul 2011)

Thanks for your post.

As i said, lesson learnt, I'll move on. 

But my q is has anyone been in this situation and was there a fine or just pay the VRT.
If theres a fine, does anyone have an indication of the scale?


----------



## d2x2 (9 Jul 2011)

Based on what I remember watching on TV in an episode of the series about Irish customs,  an on-the-spot fine (€150) was given to a driver who'd been caught. He paid on-the-spot so his vehicle would not be seized and he'd be able to continue his journey. The amount for the fine was based on the value of his car. 

The fine was on top of the VRT which he still had to arrange. 

Now this is my fuzzy memory of the episode but hopefully gives you an idea of what can happen. The car can be seized but you won't go to jail apparently.


----------



## bluemac (9 Jul 2011)

I brought one in and never had the doc the owner sent it back to the DVLA so could reg it here until i got the doc back which took 3 months, I was stopped let them know what was going on and the were fine paid the VRT job done, I dont think it will be as bad as you think just pay whats due back dated to when you bought the car...  also you may not have been reported I did here they were driving round the houses so as to catch a car on a drive so people cannot claim what you have been claiming..

I wouldnt worry to much about it..


----------



## niceoneted (9 Jul 2011)

The VRT will be calculated on the value of the car not sure if it is of the days value or whether they will look to the value of when it was registered. 
Do not attempt to try to pass it off that you are visiting and living in the north. It's revenue your dealing with and all they have to do is put in your name and dob as on the licence and see you are working and paying taxes here. 
Glad you learned your lesson but to be fair given the age and value of the car I doubt the VRT would have been that much - I have imported two cars form the north so know from that.


----------



## kbie (9 Jul 2011)

Know someone who was stopped by customs in South. This person was working in the North and living in South. They were fined on the spot €1400 and had to get a loan of cash from relative or vehicle would be seized there and then. Customs went with the person to get the money. Had to also pay VRT within a few days. Car was 3 years old and worth about €15000 here at the time.


----------



## Gekko (9 Jul 2011)

Pretty sure you're looking at an interest charge of 0.1% per day from the day the car should been registered.

To be honest your post is a bit of a joke in that you're looking for advice on how to compound the offence ("_Will they accept the Registration Certificate, driving license, insurance and MOT as proof of my living in North or?_").

I hope that Revenue throw the book at you.


----------



## tosullivan (10 Jul 2011)

I think the fine is 10% of the omsp. Vrt also payable on top


----------



## blueband (10 Jul 2011)

for what its worth i would say some busybody reported you! there is always someone with too much time on their hands.


----------



## tosullivan (10 Jul 2011)

blueband said:


> for what its worth i would say some busybody reported you! there is always someone with too much time on their hands.



And rightly so


----------



## blueband (10 Jul 2011)

tosullivan said:


> And rightly so


for god sake, the person did'nt pay the vrt on the car, its not like they caused the collapse of major bank or something!


----------



## shesells (10 Jul 2011)

It's still breaking the law and defrauding the state.


----------



## dahamsta (10 Jul 2011)

It is, but the rigtheous indignation is wearing a bit thin. He was a bad boy, we get it. Move on.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Jul 2011)

which the OP acknowledges:



paulo123 said:


> Firstly I know i know I've done wrong.



OP's questions are:

But am just wondering what to expect if anyones ever been in same situation?

Will they accept the Registration Certificate, driving license, insurance and MOT as proof of my living in North or?

As *dahamsta* says ... move on.

I can't answer question 1 but I reckon forget question 2 .... pay the vrt and the fine and move on.


----------



## huskerdu (11 Jul 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> which the OP acknowledges:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only answer from anecdotal evidence, I know a few people at work over the years that this has happened to. 

My opinion is that they are used to people trying to claim that they live in the North, so are not likely to accept your evidence. 

You car was parked outside your house. There is a high chance that a neighbour or staff from the Revenue who live nearby have reported you, so they have been told that the car is parked outside your house every night. If you try to claim that you live in the North, how will you explain this ?


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Jul 2011)

dahamsta said:


> It is, but the rigtheous indignation is wearing a bit thin. He was a bad boy, we get it. Move on.


 
The OP has deliberately lied about their place of residence to get a UK drivers licence, why would they do this? The only reason is to avoid penalty points and M50 tolls. 

I think righteous indignation is the appropriate response here.


----------



## Leo (11 Jul 2011)

blueband said:


> for god sake, the person did'nt pay the vrt on the car, its not like they caused the collapse of major bank or something!


 
You'll find no one person caused the collapse of a major bank, rather it was lots of people doing small things they shouldn't have been or not doing the small things they should have.

For the OP, if you are to continue to claim residence in the North, the license and an address you can collect post at are not enough. They are will ask you to prove it by producing utility bills, rent books/property ownership, etc. in the North.


----------



## blueband (12 Jul 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> why would they do this? The only reason is to avoid penalty points and M50 toll
> do you actually know this to be true, or is this just your opinion!


----------



## tosullivan (12 Jul 2011)

the op has already stated that if they produced their cert, insurance & MOT from the north, would they be hopeful of the VRT accepting this, so in other words is still not willing to pay the VRT owed on the car.
If they live here, then VRT is payable.


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Jul 2011)

blueband said:


> dereko1969 said:
> 
> 
> > why would they do this? The only reason is to avoid penalty points and M50 toll
> ...


----------



## Time (12 Jul 2011)

More baseless accusations. Did you not know that the DVLNI do check these things?


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Jul 2011)

Time said:


> More baseless accusations. Did you not know that the DVLNI do check these things?


 
Did you not see the word "if" in my statement? Can you come up with a valid reason for the OP to have lied about their home address to get a UK drivers license?


----------



## Time (12 Jul 2011)

Who said he lied?


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Jul 2011)

paulo123 said:


> I live & work in the south, pay all my taxes (bar motor tax) in the south.
> 
> But, I have a NI license which is a friends address & have had it years, switched my ROI license over. I've no other documentation from NI.



Jeez stick with the questions asked by the OP please Time! Of course he lied, he admitted so himself in the quote I've taken from his original post to start this thread!



paulo123 said:


> Will they accept the Registration Certificate, driving license, insurance and MOT as proof of my living in North or?



To the OP, I very much doubt they will accept this - those documents prove nothing about where you live. You would need utility bills in your name at a minimum for proof of address. To me it sounds like, even though you said lesson learned, you haven't really accepted this and are trying to get out of paying the VRT that you owe. Man up and pay up.


----------



## Complainer (12 Jul 2011)

I wonder how the OP got insurance? Did he lie about his residence to the insurance company also (meaning that he has effectively been driving without insurance)?


----------



## tosullivan (12 Jul 2011)

Complainer said:


> I wonder how the OP got insurance? Did he lie about his residence to the insurance company also (meaning that he has effectively been driving without insurance)?



Prob has insurance up north using his friends norn ireland address


----------



## Complainer (13 Jul 2011)

tosullivan said:


> Prob has insurance up north using his friends norn ireland address


If this is the case, then he lied to his insurance company about his home address. His insurance contract is therefore invalid. If he has a claim, they will investigate and probably deny liability.


----------



## Time (13 Jul 2011)

They can't do that. They have to pay out 3rd parties and then seek recovery from the Op.


----------



## Complainer (13 Jul 2011)

Time said:


> They can't do that. They have to pay out 3rd parties and then seek recovery from the Op.


They can and do; http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=157750


----------



## Time (13 Jul 2011)

MIBI/MIB will take care of it in any event and then sue.


----------



## Purple (13 Jul 2011)

Time said:


> MIBI/MIB will take care of it in any event and then sue.



No not only is the OP stealing from his neighbours by getting them to pay his taxes for him but if he gets in a crash he’ll get other people to pay for that as well. 
Charming.


----------

